# Great little recipe software program



## agstsn (Feb 13, 2002)

I found some neat software tonight for saving recipes on your computer with. Not a lot of features but works great for saving, editing, printing your recipes with.

It's at:
RecipeDB from BusyCooks.com


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I downloaded it from Cnet 
I had to delete alot of recipies that came with it though. But it was good and you can print.


----------



## agstsn (Feb 13, 2002)

I think this is different. There were no recipes in it when I downloaded it. It is meant as a way to save your recipes, etc.
So far so good for meeting my needs. I have tons of text files saved up with recipes in them so I have been busy tonight with putting them into the software so I can get rid of all these files and have everything in one place to search through quicker.


----------



## solanna (Dec 17, 2000)

I actually just stumbled onto another new recipe software program at http://www.livingcookbook.com/

Has anyone tried it?....I have been using the Master Chef software for the past few years but it seems to be choking on the amount of recipes I have in there, and crashes alot...

-h


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

The Living Cookbook software looks nice and user friendly. Though Id prefer to organize and have only my recipes in my database.


----------



## chefanna (Mar 29, 2002)

I have the www.livingcookbook.com software, took a chance and bought it. I really like it and can delete the recipes that come with it if I want. It allows me to capture recipes off the internet too. I e- mailed the developer with some questions and he told me that the new version coming out soon (I think it its v1.1) will be able to import recipes from Master Cook and other software. It also lets you do nutritional calculations. 
It is funny because I never thought I would like to use something like this, I am kind of old fashioned.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My computer is dying in slow motion, so my husband got me a new CPU this week. I found out that my old, old CookWorks software won't work on XT, and I'm dreading having to actually print everything I want to preserve. Living Cookbook looks pretty good, and there's a prayer of being able to transfer my recipes into in. 

Any new thoughts on this topic since March, when it was posted? Thanks in advance for any insights.


----------



## gxtxa (Oct 9, 2006)

I've used multiple Recipe DBs, including Cook'n, MasterCook, Recipe Master, as well as word processors, etc. I have to say of all of them Living Cookbook is my favorite. It very easy to use with lots of nice features (nutritional analysis, searches by many criteria, menu planning, and shopping list creation). It come pre-loaded with a couple cookbooks, but I just deleted them (and it deletes their contents, too) to make it entirely personal. However, as seems to be the trend with these programs, the user interface makes it look antiquated. Still, while not flashy and state of the art, it's still very easy to use. So, while I may be a lowly culinary student , Living Cookbook gets 4/5 stars from me, and comes with a strong recommendation.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Mez, Master Cook Version 9 best bet.

Rgds Rook


----------



## cammelot (Jun 12, 2008)

Did you try this program and were you able to import from CookWorks?


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow! This is and old post! Circa 2002. 

So what kind of recipe software are we using now, in more modern times? Still the old stuff?


----------



## sparker (Jun 24, 2008)

I've browsed that one. I use a program called Refined Dining that I'm really liking so far. A little more user friendly and more features.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I use Microsoft Word, and stick to the same recipe format that I have been using for 20+ years.
If its not broken, I don't need to fix it. :lips:


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I found one! I just received an Ipad for my birthday (typing from it right now) and for the past couple weeks I've been searching high and low for a recipe program that is user-friendly, but almost just as importantly is aesthetically pleasing to look at and work with. I'm essentially a freelance caterer, so I wanted a website that has a Martha-Stewart-y, bloggy feel, if you will. Many of the links and suggestions on this thread (although great) were either too sterile, too complicated, and not free. Well....I think I may have found the PERFECT program for me! It's called PepperPlate.com! at first glance may seem too simple, but it has exactly the features I need, and nothing superfluous. Absolutely perfect for a caterer/cook like myself. first of all I love the way it opens up, it also has a lovely font, section for full menu's, shopping list that automatically add grocery items the recipe you choose from the database, a planner so you can keep track of the days, places and events you work, as well as TWO timers, which have cool alert tones to boot! I'm in heaven! 
OH and the best part is that the program synchronizes every 15 minutes, meaning that it automatically backs everything up for you too! It also scales recipes for you, you can share them on twitter and Facebook, AND you can add pictures of the food (I'm always taking pics of my food) and upload them to the corresponding recipe in the program. I mean this thing seems amazing!

I was dreading having to transfer all my years of recipes and paperwork to a program but now it feels like a fun project to do! Don't be surprised if you see me copy and paste this post into other threads because I really want to tell it on the mountain!





  








289515-pepperplate-for-ipad.jpg




__
pollopicu


__
Feb 10, 2013


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I just found out that if you log into your Pepperplate account from your home PC, you can import recipes from sites such as recipes.com, epicurious, gourmet, Saveur, etc. I never understood how "importing" worked (I'm so old-fashioned!) but all you have to do is enter the URL of the recipe, and that's it. It saves it! I'm so excited right now I can't even stand it.


----------

